# sand blasting



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

found some good cheap material to make my own sand blasting box with gloves and all, but am curious what kind of media to use? i will be blasting my intake manifolds, oil filter housing, accessories bracket, and a few other odds and ends. 
i had my cylinder glass beaded by a machine shop, but don't know if i should use that, aluminum oxide, or black beauty?


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: sand blasting (zoidmk5)*

I'd think crushed glass would be best... cuts quick, yet doesn't chew through the good material.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: sand blasting (Northren vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northren vr6* »_I'd think crushed glass would be best... cuts quick, yet doesn't chew through the good material.

thats what i was thinking, but the place i am buying it from sells the media in 25lbs. buckets, so i don't want to buy 25lbs. of the wrong media


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

I've always hear of glass beading to remove slight corrosion and clean up a surface. I doubt glass beading will hurt anything.
Aluminum oxide is one of the most abrasive media you can get.
Don't know what black beauty is.
I'd start on google, there's is bajillions of websites on everything. Google "sandblasting engine" and see what comes up.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: sand blasting (zoidmk5)*

If you want to go with smaller quantities for different "small jobs", you can get media from Harbor Freight. They'll sell you a cheap cabinet too, but you wanted to fab your own... 
When you get this cabinet done, I want to come test it with my Girling 60 calipers...


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

don't laugh but my local supplier sells walnut chunk and believe it or not it works wonders on alu. and light rust on steel.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadKatt_44* »_don't laugh but my local supplier sells walnut chunk and believe it or not it works wonders on alu. and light rust on steel.

Yeah, it's a mild abrasive, works super well on really light, fine rust when you only want to take off really small amounts of material.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

I never would have thought of walnuts for blasting but here i've seen stranger


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadKatt_44* »_I never would have thought of walnuts for blasting but here i've seen stranger

Yep, they get used one thin stuff, or stuff that's sensitive, or softer metals, like aluminum or copper.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

yup and that's whats he's doing, as per my recommendation lol what next acorns?







good luck on the project man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*

Walnuts is the only thing to use on engine parts, as the grit from otherr types can imbed in the metal potentially causing engine damage.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

tru good thing to remeber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kw_killer (Aug 14, 2004)

Lol, for a multipurpose, I was going to recommend walnut as well, anything plastic or easily etchable, I would use it on.


----------

